# starcraft doesnt install with 10.3?



## fbp_ (Jan 27, 2004)

Im getting an error of "Couldn't open installer archive. You must run the installer on the Starcraft CD."

the only problem is I AM running it off the cd. I hate things that need classic to install... 

has anyone else had this problem or should I start looking for some specific problem on my end?


----------



## Trip (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm guessing, so don't kill me if this turns out wrong but:

Maybe you have to install it booted from OS 9 instead of through Classic? That's what sounds like could be the problem to me.

Good luck!


----------



## Jackass (Jan 27, 2004)

dont think the new pb 15's can boot os 9 least mine cant


----------



## Damrod (Jan 28, 2004)

I installed StarCraft this week again, and it does not install in the Classic environment. I had to  boot into OS 9. I'm not sure, but I *think* I saw a special installer file on the Blizzard HomePage concerning that problem. But I'm not sure.

You might want to check out the "Patches" Department at Blizzards HP.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 28, 2004)

yes there is a special installer that fixes that problem when installing from OS X, but you still need to have the classic environment installed at least.  there is no native OS X installer for starcraft.


----------



## fbp_ (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for the help, the blizzard installer does the trick. its great that they still support starcraft after all these years


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 28, 2004)

fbp_ said:
			
		

> thanks for the help, the blizzard installer does the trick. its great that they still support starcraft after all these years



Careful.  That game is like an addicting drug.  I played it for 6 years and just recently (2 months) stopped.

Just some words to the wise.


----------



## fbp_ (Jan 28, 2004)

I spoke too soon...

it installed fine but doesnt seem to work with the osx patch. Im giving up for today


----------



## Damrod (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe try to dl the OS X only patch too, and patch the game after installing it with this patch. That might work


----------



## nmm88 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry, this may have already been said, but i recently switched and also had some probelms installing starcraft. It tries to ginstall in classic from the cd which sucks. What i did was download this "Installer"(Not a patch).
http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=asc0150p
MBHockey said that there wasnt a native OS X installer for Starcraft. I just gave you the link for it. 
Run it with the CD in the drive (needs the cd key) and its worked fine ever since! Calls it self Starcraft Carbon


----------



## MBHockey (Feb 4, 2004)

nmm88 said:
			
		

> Sorry, this may have already been said, but i recently switched and also had some probelms installing starcraft. It tries to ginstall in classic from the cd which sucks. What i did was download this "Installer"(Not a patch).
> http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=asc0150p
> MBHockey said that there wasnt a native OS X installer for Starcraft. I just gave you the link for it.
> Run it with the CD in the drive (needs the cd key) and its worked fine ever since! Calls it self Starcraft Carbon



That is *NOT* a native os x installer, it's a fixed version of the installer to work with the classic environment.  When the icon with the gold number 9 appears in your dock, that is the classic environment running, and therefore is not a native os x installer.


----------



## octane (Feb 6, 2004)

I had the same problems.

Now that's out of the way, answer me this: just how the hell are you meant to complete the last level on the human campaign?

I've had this game since the day it shipped and I _still_ cannot get past the human campaign.

The game has a gradual build up in difficulty then .. whooosh! Way too hard!

I get nuked off the screen, so I watch for ghosts, then I get blasted to hell and back by the tanks, so I watch for tanks, then I get wiped out by aircraft .. you can't possibly spread yourself enough to cover all of the options, it's just not possible...

I've tried everything I can think of and I just can't last more than 20 minutes.

Aaaaaaaaaagggggggghhhhh!!!.


----------



## MBHockey (Feb 6, 2004)

I can't beleive people actually buy the game to play single player .  I never played single player, so i don't know.  I don't imagine it would be that hard though.


----------



## octane (Feb 6, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> I can't beleive people actually buy the game to play single player



When I got StarCraft, there wasn't an option to play over a network. No broadband, no network...


----------

